# Bestes Mittel gegen Algen ist ...



## Cycleman007 (6. Juni 2021)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich habe meinen Teich nun in vierten Frühjahr und denke ich bin dennoch Einsteiger, nach wie vor. 
Ich bin mir aber sicher, das beste Mittel gegen Algen zu kennen, wenn sie denn schon da sind.

Natürlich sind Pflanzen, Wasserwerte etc. das Eine, die Algen wegzubekommen geht aber am Allerbesten mit Krötenlaich und den daraus schlüpfenden Quappen. Ich habe im Teich große Populationen von Krötenquappen. Diese beseitigen unglaublich zuverlässig bealgte Steine, feingliedrige Pflanzen, bei denen sich Algen in den Zwischenräumen angesammelt habe, aber auch einfach nur Algen auf dem Teichboden, zwischen Steinen etc. Die Quappen scheinen dabei so eine Art Schwarmtaktik zu verfolgen, ganze Teppiche von Quappen gehen dabei durch den Teich und säubern diesen. Ich habe keine einzige angefressene Pflanze. Selbst Algenansätze zwischen den feinen Fasern der __ Wasserfeder säubern sie und lassen die Wasserfeder selbst unversehrt. 

Klar, irgendwann werden die Quappen größer und werden zu __ Kröten. Diese werden den Teich verlassen und im Garten unter Steinen wiederzufinden sein, das ist vlt. nicht jedermanns Sache. Allerdings wohne ich direkt am Wald und hoffe mal, dass das Gros sich dort verlieren wird.

Ehrlich, ich mag die Kröten auch nicht sonderlich, sie sehen mit ihren Warzen schon recht erschreckend aus. Nur scheint das frühe Ablaichen der Kröten mit Laichfäden ein fester Bestandteil eines Kreislaufs zu sein, denn gerade im Frühjahr, wenn die anderen Teichpflanzen noch nicht so richtig in die Gänge kommen und sich stattdessen Algen breit machen, beginnen die Krötenquappen ihren Dienst. das ist schon doll, wie die Natur das eingerichtet hat.

Also: Wer von Euch bisher immer die Laichfäden abgekeschert hat, kann ja mal kommendes Jahr darüber nachdenken, das sein zu lassen.

Feedback gerne.

Grüße

Cycleman


----------



## Eve (6. Juni 2021)

Deine Beobachtung habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen: Jetzt wünsche ich mir noch intensiver, dass Krötenquappen bei uns einziehen!.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr eine __ Erdkröte, ich mochte und schützte sie immer vor den Hunden.
Nach dem Hausabriss weiß ich nicht,ob sie uns wegen Lärm und Staub verlassen hat 

Kann man etwas machen, um __ Kröten anzuziehen?


----------



## PeBo (6. Juni 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Kann man etwas machen, um __ Kröten anzuziehen?


Einen Teich bauen 
Ansonsten kommen die schon von alleine. Bei mir attackieren die Kröten sogar die großen Koi:










Aber manchmal geben sie auch Küsschen:





Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (6. Juni 2021)

Ich habe bei mir auch jedes Jahr viele Krötenquappen im Teich. Sie sind übrigens die einzigen Quappen, die von den Fischen verschmäht werden und ungestört im Teich herumwuseln können. Sie scheinen irgendeinen Stoff abzusondern, der sie vor Fressfeinden schützt. 
 Froschlaich und deren Quappen sind bei den Fischen hingegen beliebte Proteinsnacks   Dennoch kommen jedes Jahr ein paar durch. 

Dass alle Quappen gerne und viele Algen fressen, kann ich auch bestätigen.


----------



## lollo (7. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Aber manchmal geben sie auch Küsschen:


Moin Peter,

und, noch keine Prinzessin oder Prinz oder sonst was daraus entstanden?


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (7. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Aber manchmal geben sie auch Küsschen:



Für mich schon jetzt ein ganz heißer Kandidat für den Schnappschuss 2021.
Vielen Dank für das Teilen!


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (7. Juni 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtung habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen: Jetzt wünsche ich mir noch intensiver, dass Krötenquappen bei uns einziehen!.
> 
> Kann man etwas machen, um __ Kröten anzuziehen?



Wie @PeBo schon schrieb:

Bau´ einen Teich und habe (ggf. leider wie ich laaaaange 2 Jahre) Geduld:
Wenn Du dann irgendwann (so wie ich in diesem Frühjahr) um Deinen Teich gehst und eine __ Erdkröte siehst, wird die zweite Erdkröte nicht weit entfernt sein. Und wenn der Teich dann auch noch Möglichkeiten bietet, die Laichschnüre sicher zu verdrahten, wird sich zunächst Dein Erdkrötenproblem und wenig später vielleicht ein Algenproblem erledigt haben.

Übrigens just gestern ist meiner Frau und mir aufgefallen, dass die Herstellerbeschriftung auf der EPDM-Folie plötzlich wieder zu sehen war, nachdem sie sich in den ersten zwei Jahren ohne Krötenbesuch immer weiter mit Algen zugesetzt hat. Nun kommt dieser Artikel dazu und ich weiß jetzt, warum das Wasser in der -wunschgemäß veralgten- Flachwasserzone so "vibriert" hat und warum die Algen immer weniger werden.

Leider haben die Kröten noch nicht den "Mulm" auf dem Grund entdeckt: Ich werde wohl den Ursprungsbeitrag von @Cycleman007 ausdrucken und am Teich aushängen.
Vielleicht liest das ja die ein- oder andere Kröte und kümmert sich auch um den Mulm.


----------



## nuggeterbse (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo, 
ich bin ganz neidisch  
Ich hatte schon seit ein paar Jahren eine __ Erdkröte im Garten - - - auch vor meinem Teich .
jetzt hab ich seit 4 Jahren einen Teich - - - auch mehrere __ Kröten, - - - jedoch keine Weibchen.  
Woher bekomme ich denn ein wenig Laich?
Aus der Natur geht ja gar nicht. Logisch.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
ich mag Kröten, - - -  räumen den Garten auf und sind relativ leise ( gegenüber den Fröschen ). Aber woher nehmen?

LG Michi


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo Michi,

Melde dich im nächsten Frühjahr und frag mich, ob du ein bisschen __ Wasserminze haben kannst, da hängen dann bestimmt zufällig welche dran.
Diese Jahr sind die schon auf Tauchgang oder ausgezogen.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Petra Büttner (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe letztes Jahr einen Mini-Teich eingerichtet, eigentlich als Wasserquelle für Hund und Katz und hatte nicht damit gerechnet, das in den Spucknapf irgendwer einzieht. Aber heuer kamen 2 Krötenpaare und 1 Molchpaar, haben gelaicht wie die Verrückten und jetzt wimmelt die Pfütze nur so vor leben. Allerdings wohnen wir hier sehr... äh, ländlich mit viel Natur außen rum.
Dass mit den Algen kann ich bestätigen, die Krötenquappen sind energisch dabei, alles sauber zu putzen. Nur eben diese Algenknäuel auf dem Boden werden irgendwie nicht weniger. Aber das Wasser ist total klar. Und ohne Mückenlarven 
Mit den ersten Pflanzen sind auch ein paar __ Schnecken eingezogen, die unermüdlich Algen wegputzen.
Also, Eve, hab etwas Geduld. Kommt Zeit, kommt Kröte .


----------



## nuggeterbse (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger
Vielen Dank, ich werde es im Kalender vermerken 
Dann denke ich hoffentlich dran Dich anzubetteln.

Liebe Grüße Michi


----------



## Cycleman007 (11. Juli 2021)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ganz neidisch
> Ich hatte schon seit ein paar Jahren eine __ Erdkröte im Garten - - - auch vor meinem Teich .
> jetzt hab ich seit 4 Jahren einen Teich - - - auch mehrere __ Kröten, - - - jedoch keine Weibchen.
> ...


Einfach kommendes Frühjahr nochmal melden. Wohne bei Hannover, vlt kannst Du dann vorbeischauen


----------



## nuggeterbse (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo Cycleman, ebenfalls im Kalender vermerkt 
Vielen lieben Dank.

LG Michi


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Juli 2021)

> dass die Herstellerbeschriftung auf der EPDM-Folie plötzlich wieder zu sehen war, nachdem sie sich in den ersten zwei Jahren ...


 Die Folie liegt falsch! Die Schrift muß nach außen!


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Die Folie liegt falsch! Die Schrift muß nach außen!


Bei mir war sie auf beiden Seiten aufgedruckt


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei mir war sie auf beiden Seiten aufgedruckt


... man muss die Folie komplett auffalten. lol


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... man muss die Folie komplett auffalten. lol
> 
> 
> VG Carsten


 Ach so  aber dann hätte ich ja beim verkleben die ganze Straße benötigt.
Die haben so schon ganz blöd über die neue Straßenbaustelle geschimpft, was ich bis heute noch nicht verstanden habe


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> dann hätte ich ja beim verkleben die ganze Straße benötigt.


Waaas, bei Dir in der Gegend gibt es schon Straßen, für die drei Holzfahrräder bei Euch? 


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Waaas, bei Dir in der Gegend gibt es schon Straßen, für die drei Holzfahrräder bei Euch?
> 
> 
> VG Carsten


Besser Straßen für drei Holzfahrräder als nicht mal Straßen für die ganzen Esel, die da so rum rennen.
Und nen schönen Gruß an den Mann deiner Frau, der ist mir sympathischer als Gesprächspartner


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und nen schönen Gruß an den Mann deiner Frau


Den hab ich doch im Keller eingesperrt, war zu vorlaut ... 

VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (12. Juli 2021)

Apropos Mann der Frau...


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Apropos Mann der Frau...
> Anhang anzeigen 226653


Sehr gut


----------



## Knipser (24. Aug. 2021)

So werde ich auch  meine Schwebealgen los. Billionen von  Schwebeteichen sind hier
 eingefangen u. eliminiert. Genau 1 Monat hat sie gereinigt,
Gruß, Willi


----------

